# Diana Gabaldon



## Heriwen (Oct 2, 2004)

outlander series by diana gabaldon.

although they're very much the type of books that girls will like and boys.. generally wont.
historical romances.


----------



## Balgair (Oct 27, 2004)

I am addicted to Diana Gabaldon!  I can't wait for A Breath of Snow and Ashes and I hated it when they moved them to the romance section.  I agree with her when she said that her books are about a marriage and not a courtship like romance novels are.  She has her own board on CompuServe and often posts excerpts there.


----------



## Kimba (Oct 27, 2004)

Heriwen said:
			
		

> outlander series by diana gabaldon.



Just a point of note, in Australia, the first book "Outlander" is actually published as "Cross stitch".


----------

